# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Home grown wheat - from seed to loaf

## alikpelman

Step by step from seed to loaf - all stages done on my 0.5 acre mini-farm using very simple methods. happy to share

----------


## pete lynch

Gee thanks. I'll be whistlin' that song all day now..... :Cursing: 



Oh, and welcome to the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Welcome home.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.

Very cool....had about 4 acres or winter wheat the neighbors planted on part of my place....but was cut before I could harvest some.....LOL

----------


## ClayPick

Good stuff! Making my own bread from the ground up is on my list of things to try. Buying a bag of flour has always been so easy.

----------


## TXyakr

Much more fun with that music.

When I was a teenager I planted about 2-3 acres of corn. Plowed the field with a Massey Ferguson tractor and disc plow I borrowed from a neighbor that looked a little like this:

462332_large.jpg

Nearly lost my planting window waiting for a break in the weather, field was very muddy. Then I barely made any profit because I spent so much money on poison trying to control all the fire ants that infested the corn stalks and rows. But the "green" or fresh corn was good as well as hard/dry for corn meal and I even had some "pop corn" mixed in there. Also some watermelon and squash. Biggest lesson is that most farmers never get rich, most go broke. So I was motivated to study hard in H.S. and University. LOL

My father had grown up on a grain farm (mostly wheat) in Alberta, Canada. He was a little help (told me it would be a PITA) but mostly the neighbor with the tractor helped and encouraged me to give it a try. She was nice and also told me who to date and marry etc. I did not follow that advice, but it may have been better. LOL

----------


## finallyME

Using a weed whacker to thresh is pretty cool.  I never thought of that.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> Using a weed whacker to thresh is pretty cool.  I never thought of that.


You beat me too that one. The WW was a cool touch and genius!

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea!  Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.  Would love to hear/see more.

----------


## hunter63

Guy hasn't been back since January.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh dang, Erratus made a zombie post.

----------


## hunter63

I was kinda interested in this post last Jan., as last year was a first for wheat in my second field.....mostly just corn, beans, or alfalfa...rotated.
They went back to corn this spring.

----------


## trapperjack

I have some wheat that I gathered on a roadside. it is used here to control erosion, some of the wheat has escaped into the wild. I cook it in various ways, of course flour is the pinnacle method of preparing it. but the wheat is good too if you toast it in an oven to be crushed or simmer it in a pot of mulligan stew. wheat grows well in poor soil conditions it is possible to 2 harvests per year. preppers know that wheat can giveaway their location as it is highly visible and easily recognizable as food. animals insects and humans are all predators on this awesome food source that makes everything from bread to beer, yes even automotive fuel can be had with this plant. it makes perfect survival sense to protect and grow wheat

----------


## hunter63

So the stuff you gather is seed that got away?....or does it come back up after its cut?

----------


## trapperjack

doesn't seem to propagate from dropped seed very well, best when the soil is disturbed with seed in it. it comes back on the roadsides

----------


## hunter63

Gottcha.....They disc it up and planted corn again....was waiting to see if any would come back up like grass.
What I had in mind was looking at year old fields to see if it came back up again.
You know like possible scrounging if necessary?

----------


## Rick

Most commercial wheat is a hybrid first generation (F1) variety so any viable seeds will grow plants dissimilar to the parent plant. If you want to grow your own wheat for whatever reason then I would suggest relying on commercial hybrid F1 or heirloom seed.

----------


## trapperjack

when a person is depending on yield to feed a family with Bread strains are great choices, there are pasta strains also,

----------


## trapperjack

Bristle Grass Seed is the closest thing to wheat that occurs in abundance in the wild. the seed is small and stony, but grinds up into a fine flour. not as starchy as wheat, Bristle Grass Seed is low in gluten, but can be used like wheat
   EDIT: bristle grass seed  resembles poppy seed in size and texture

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Yes, although fiddly to fool with, bristle grass and all species of grass seeds in North America are edible.

Something to watch out for: ergot poisoning. Read all about it here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergot

----------


## trapperjack

that wouldn't be good for sure.

----------

